# 95% of the time a Pax shakes your hand before exiting, you will end up getting a tip....



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

I rarely shake my clients hand when a ride is over but sometimes you just bond so hard during the ride they stick out their hand for a shake before exiting the vehicle and send you a MINIMUM of a $5 tip. It has happened a bunch of times, I think these Pax just need an ear to bend or someone to listen to them vent. Either way these are good people. ❤. Have any of u ever shook?
#sanitizeasyoudriveaway


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

I got a handshake last night and they tipped


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> I got a handshake last night and they tipped


SEEE!! What if we start instigating the handshake? &#129300;


----------



## Ttown Driver (Sep 24, 2019)

Every market is a little different.
I drive drunks.
In a college market.
Many shake my hand.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Good ol boys would always want to shake my hand but I never wanted to shake hands so I would fist bump and they would say "Well alright then" and sometimes fist bump me back but usually they wouldn't know really what to do so they would clasp my fist with their hand and it felt a little violating because a part of their body had enveloped mine for a moment and it was all together too much physical contact.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

WNYuber said:


> 95% of the time a Pax shakes your hand before exiting, you will end up getting a tip....


And 100% of the time, you end up getting germs.


----------



## Ttown Driver (Sep 24, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> And 100% of the time, you end up getting germs.


2:00 a.m. booty calls.
You don't know WHERE that hand has been!

from my "Late Night" playlist...


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Good ol boys would always want to shake my hand but I never wanted to shake hands so I would fist bump and they would say "Well alright then" and sometimes fist bump me back but usually they wouldn't know really what to do so they would clasp my fist with their hand and it felt a little violating because a part of their body had enveloped mine for a moment and it was all together too much physical contact.














mbd said:


>


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

I always shake
if it's offered
but never never never
will I make to proffer

in others words
never instigate a shake
but when offered, that's hip
it always equates to a tip

for a percentage of tips
it's about making a _connection_
when hand is offered return a grip
otherwise its perceived as _rejection_

the pax will be reduced to a state of _dejection_
and there will be no tip _collection_
So dear drivers please pay _attention_
To WNYuber's topical _lesson_


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

handshake Friday, no tip. Pax from a high end gated mansion burb. hum


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> And 100% of the time, you end up getting germs.


All humans carry germs. People need to get over themselves.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Soldiering said:


> All humans carry germs. People need to get over themselves.


Worked in hospitals for decades. I'm f****** immune to most things. I don't give a s***. Keep hand sanitizer in the car. Don't touch your face.

Handshakes from an older person mean something, he, or she appreciated your company.

Younger folks shake your hand and give you their business card&#128526;


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Soldiering said:


> All humans carry germs. People need to get over themselves.


I got over myself long ago. I just don't have time to get over an illness handed over by others.
Shaking hands is a health hazard. Your hand is a carrier of several types of microbes which transfer during a handshake: colds, flu, chicken pox, diarrhea, conjunctivitis (pink eye), even that nasty ol' human papilloma virus infection that causes genital warts is spread through a handshake, as well as genital herpes & hepatitis A.
Most pax are filthy people. Most Uber drivers I see are also filthy; let's see a hand of all you Uber drivers who don't bother to wash your hands after taking a shit.
&#129300;.......On second thought, I don't wanna see your hands! &#129326;


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

Talking about germs last week I drove a couple of strippers who had just walked out on their "jobs", they requested me to stop at the convenience store for a couple of minutes to which I obliged. Sweet gals, after the ride they tipped me $10 all in single bills. Imagine the places those have been and the germs they carry, I happily took em anyways. &#129335;‍♂



Coastal_Cruiser said:


> I always shake
> if it's offered


Sounds kind of gay


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

chitownXdriver said:


> Talking about germs last week I drove a couple of strippers who had just walked out on their "jobs", they requested me to stop at the convenience store for a couple of minutes to which I obliged. Sweet gals, after the ride they tipped me $10 all in single bills. Imagine the places those have been and the germs they carry, I happily took em anyways. &#129335;‍♂


During my frequent stays in Mexico, it's not unusual to contract "Montezuma's Revenge," also know as "Travelers diarrhea" to many. A lot of the guests blame the water (which is not trustworthy) but a major culprit is from handling the money.
Wash yo hands, people!


----------

